# Testing new VHF radio



## Iceman_86 (Oct 10, 2011)

I installed a new vhf in my boat and have been out a couple times this year, but each time I go out I try it and get no response from boats close by. I have tried channels 68,69,78, and 79. There is power and it's on and I bought a new antenna last year. Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

did you solder connector? do ou have it on 5 watt or 25 watt?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Key up on 16 and see if you get a response. Maybe call a friend via cell and have them tune into a channel and listen for ya.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Iceman, you definitely need to verify that your radio and antenne are working properly, especially since you have new equipment and new installation. I would suggest you hail TowBoatUS on channel 16, or Rescue Marine on channel 69. All VHF calls, including test calls, should be directed to a specific station (another boat or on-shore radio), rather than a general broadcast to "any boat". Both of these towing services have tall towers on shore, so their range is probably at least 15 miles. If you are within range, and if your radio is working properly they will respond.
Since you have a new radio, it is of the DSC type. If you have a GPS on board I would suggest you hook your radio to your GPS, and register your radio for an MMSI number. In an emergency, you press the red button on the front of the radio and the Coast Guard will instantly know your location and type of boat. It takes the "Search" out of Search and Rescue".


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

Do you here other people talking before you ask for radio check.
If you turn the squelch down can you here static.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Sharp Charge said:


> Key up on 16 and see if you get a response. Maybe call a friend via cell and have them tune into a channel and listen for ya.


Tim, Tim, Tim!
Channel 16 is for distress. If you call on 16 you will get a message from the USCG stating channel 16 is the international hailing and distress channel please switch all idle non emergency traffic to another channel-Coast Guard Station Whomever Out! 
Being a radio man yourself, you know better!! Come on man! BTW PM me about your pops! Also we have been having an excellent spring, again shoot me a pm and I can fill you in.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

ErieRider said:


> Tim, Tim, Tim!
> Channel 16 is for distress. If you call on 16 you will get a message from the USCG stating channel 16 is the international hailing and distress channel please switch all idle non emergency traffic to another channel-Coast Guard Station Whomever Out!
> Being a radio man yourself, you know better!! Come on man! BTW PM me about your pops! Also we have been having an excellent spring, again shoot me a pm and I can fill you in.


But the reply will show him it's working. haha


----------

